# Tiller extention for 55hp motor



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

I might be way off but what could Anytide whip up?


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> I might be way off but what could Anytide whip up?


Anytide is the resident long chain polymer expert. I'm looking for Aluminum. Carbon fiber is my distant second option. plastics are not even on the list for this application. Thanks for the attempt though...


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Having had both aluminum and carbon tiller extensions, I would never own another aluminum extension ever again. The carbon marine extension is at the top of the food chain. Keeping the weight down with carbon fiber also saves all your tiller bushings from getting beat to death as quickly.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Hmm! ItsnotLupus, that's a good point. It's an obvious point but one I really didn't think much about prior to your comment. So as a person that has owned Aluminum AND carbon fiber I have a question for you. Have you noticed a significant difference in vibration transmission between the two types of tiller extensions?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

> Hmm! ItsnotLupus, that's a good point. It's an obvious point but one I really didn't think much about prior to your comment. So as a person that has owned Aluminum AND carbon fiber I have a question for you. Have you noticed a significant difference in vibration transmission between the two types of tiller extensions?


Both tillers were on a 25hp 2 stroke yamaha, so I'm probably not qualified to answer that. However, in my experience, with my motor, I noticed no difference in vibration transfer. 

Either way, you're not going to get _more_ vibration from a tiller extension. If anything you're going to lose some as the vibrations travel down the length of the extension. Carbon fiber may even soak up any vibrations given that it's more flexible than aluminum (think about when you were a kid and you fouled a baseball off the grip of the bat.)

With that big lever hanging off the tiller you're also going to experience a little movement. An 1/16th of an inch of play in the tiller is going to be an inch by the the time it reaches the end of the extension. I don't see this talked about very often but I like to pay special care to my tiller when using an extension. Just keep an eye on all your bushings and try and keep everything tight and secure.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Bought the strongarm. Didn't like the fit and weight. Bought the carbon marine and it's worlds better. The weight does not seem like an issue at first but it will save you headache down the road with bushing replacement and wear. Both seem to have the normal vibration. Best thing about the carbon is the fit also. With the strongarm, you had to remove your rubber grip and it was not easily removed. The carbon slips over the grip and can be removed in seconds which is a great thing. Keep it out of the weather and it will be the last extension you ever buy. Great product..


----------

